# What would you do?



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

My cdl project kind of hit a dead end, I found that the barrel is bad, the moment it get warms, like after 2 shots, she opens up....... The first 2 are dead on, anything after its off, its has to completely cool and be cleaned before it'll shoot again. I am trying to figure out if I should just dump it while I can and get a savage rifle similar to the XCR tactical or should I put a new barrel on it from shaw? What would you do?


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

I'd explore everything that might be contributing to the groups opening up before doing anything. It sounds like a bedding problem to me rather than a bad barrel. If after checking everything else out and determining that it is the barrel I'd go with an after market barrel.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have a few questions..After 2 shots ? and cooling is not enough..it has to be cleaned too ? What model savage would you look to get ?


----------



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

well I put a rubber grommet under the barrel to replace the pressure point, groups tightened up, and it became more reliable when then barrel got hot, Where would be a place to start looking for the bedding problem? I checked the barrel a dozen times, its not touching and the barrel doesn't shift when the rear screw is loosened... I thought maybe the loads might be it, but I don't know. I figured floating the barrel and bedding would enhance the gun. I was thinking of a savage with a varmint barrel and chambered in 308. But rebarreling the gun with a varmint barrel might help a bit. Here is the best groups I got today.... They look nie until you realize that the3d round was always an inch from the last 2.


----------



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

I should explain it better lol, the 2 shots in the middle was supposed to be a 3 round group, the 3rd round is down in the bottom 3 round group. The other targets were 5 round gropus in the center about the size as the top of my fist, still not where it should be.


----------



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

Are the Savage 10 pc's any good?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Are these handloads,? are they stacked in the magazine and shot or single fed ? What happens on a five round group, where do shots four and five go ?


----------



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

The loads are 165 Siearra HP BT with 45 grains of IMR 4895, They are a solid round in my dad's model 70, and did better before I got the gun bedded........ I tried a box of Hornady 150 SST's through it, they did well (1 inch for a 4 round group) Once it heated they were everywhere. I shot a 1 1/4 inch group of 5 when I first got the gun back with the previous load (165 sierras). After the barrel got warm and dirty, groups have been bad since. yesterday I gave about 1 to 1 1/2 minutes between firing.I called Remington about it, they said they would check the barrel on it, but they don't know if they will cover it since the stock is bedded (something they should do to begin with). I though about just getting a new barrel on it, but wth..... I could get a good savage or even an older Remington for the amount its gonna cost to rebarrel it. The reason I think its the barrel is because the moment she gets hot all hell breaks loose when I don't have the spacer, there is nothing touching the barrel. Its driving me nuts....


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

I have a sporter barrel that will drop a ½" on the 4th & 5th shot... I figure that if I hadn't hit anything by the 4th shot, I may as well quit shooting at it... :teeth:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

single or magazine fed ? have you checked to see if you're getting bullet setback ?


----------



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

oh magazine fed, what do you mean by bullet set back? A local shop has one of these in 308, http://www.championfirearms.com/Remington-700-SPS-Tactical-16-Barrel-Ghille-Green-p/85538.htm

The barrel is 1:7, I kinda like it because it would be a good truck gun, but it would be loud as all get out. I also like a heavy barrel as well...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Bullet set back occurs as a result of recoil, when the gun is fired the bullet slams against the magazine and sets the bullet back in the case. Why a 308 ?


----------



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

I guess if that's happening, it would be my loads that are causing problems. I hope that's it. I am going to take it out again and try it again. I was think of dumping it quickly because I am worried that its going to have problems as long as I own it, but I looked at the other gun, and its cheapened by a lot. The CDL's action is a lot smoother, with better finish, etc etc. I think I will take it out sometime this week and try it with and without the gromit, single shot instead of using the magazine.... Do you have any other suggestions? Do you think the barrel might be a pos? That's my big fear, I need some soothing I guess  thank you for the help Don.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Many rifles shoot better with pressure under the barrel near the forearm and/or just in front of the receiver. Bedding a rifle that shoots fine is trying to fix something that isn't broken. It's best to work up a specific load for your specific rifle. If a load shoots fine in one rifle, it may not shoot as well in another, identical rifle.


----------



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

What would be a good material to use for a pressure pad? I am using a rubber grommet right behind the black part of the stock. Should I use something harder? Also should I play with and see where it does the best?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Who bedded your gun ? was it someone who knows what they are doing ? for real or just someone who says they do ? no offense, but we all have had that issue at sometime. If the grommet is working for you,I'd continue to go that route. One of my guns had that issue at one time, it was the sling stud protruding through the stock that caused the issue.

Try the single loading if that solves the problem buy yourself a Lee factory crimp die, I never suggest using the seat and crimp feature of standard dies. If not proceed to the grommet.

If the gun cools is that enough to put it back on target ? or do you have to clean it as well ?

What OAL are you using ?


----------



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

The OAL is 3.250.... I had it bedded by a smith named Joe Hayes in Lewisburg WV. I wussed out at the last second and had him do it. I noticed something today while I was looking at the hodgen website I am 3 grains short. Would that cause my problems. I Was planning on buying some factory ammo, to see how it does with that


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

OK lets start with ALL the information What cartridge are you shooting ? Give me all your load data all in one post.


----------

